# Creating an SMPP server?



## Liam (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm currently trying to install an SMS service on to my server, the guide tells me to input my SMPP server details in to the PHP script. Could someone tell me how to create an SMPP server, or are they bought?

Thanks


----------



## SirKenin (Aug 20, 2006)

You would think that one would already be installed.  Ask the admin or support team for help.


----------



## lee101 (Aug 20, 2006)

It is likely that it isn't installed because of its expense, this is the only example I can find:
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/..._Tools/ActiveXperts_SMS_Messaging_Server.html
$1500 for the software, so it seems like you would have to pay for it

Also, would you mind sharing what PHP script you are using, it soundsquite interesting


----------



## SirKenin (Aug 20, 2006)

There are hosts out there that have them installed.  Here's one for instance:

http://www.serverintellect.com/hosting/features/ipworks/


----------



## rameshrai (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re:*

There are free open source application for this such as kannel and logica, just google search them. 
You also want to know how smpp server and smsc server works which you can read here:
http://blog.ektel.com.np/2012/01/sms-messages-between-esme-server-and-smsc-server/
http://blog.ektel.com.np/2012/01/smsc-smpp-server/

I hope it helps


----------

